# 4 Cyl Auto Toyata X Cab Info Needed.



## GSORK (Dec 6, 2003)

Does anyone use this type of truck for snowplowing? What are your like's and dislikes?. How Does it perform? MPG W/Out plow? Year ? Do you just use it for personal or commercial plowing. Thinking of getting one for next season
Thank's Gary


----------



## t4dodge (Oct 10, 2002)

>>>Does anyone use this type of truck for snowplowing?
Yes, 1999 Tacoma X-Cab, Auto, 4.10 gearing, 31x10.5 tires

>>>What are your like's
Good for tight areas...

>>>and dislikes?
Not good for open parking lots due to small blade...

>>>How Does it perform? MPG W/Out plow?
I would highly recommend the 3.4V6... The 2.7 four is just as strong as the older 3.0V6, but still - the extra power can't hurt...

>>>Do you just use it for personal or commercial plowing. 
99% Residential driveways, 1% commercial lot in trade for free fill-up of gas on each push...

>>>Thinking of getting one for next season
Good thinking...

>>>Thank's Gary
Your welcome!, John


----------



## badranman (Dec 22, 2003)

I used an '89 4runner for a few years. It had the 22r motor but was a standard. Did only residentials. Agree with t4dodge, great for tight areas but has no power/weight for the heavy stuff. I found the backend really light. No problem to do on the spot 360's in 2wd in snow. Had to chuck some weight in the old gal. Anyway, I'd do it, go have some fun.


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

Had 88 4 runner std. 4 cyl. Plowed commercial with 7' blade. Never broke a thing. She was a good pusher. Use low range all the time, narrow high profile tires, Drive it like you can't afford to break it and you will be fine. A man can move a mountain of snow with a shovel if he takes his time, and will neither break his shovel or his back.


----------



## pjaln (Oct 17, 2003)

i have a toyota 01 xtra cab 4cyl. 5 speed and i think the stick is the way to go with this type of truck especially with the 4cyl.my plow is a new fisher mm 6foot 8 ld. the plow weight is about 500 pounds i have timbrens in the front . the first and just about only snow in boston so far this year was that 28 inch storm so the trucks first storm was a workout it drives excellent with the plow on the truck even going down the highway at 60 the temp gauge does not move from normal. outside of that 28 incher which rarely happen i think this truck is a winner. paul


----------



## Aquatek (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm plowing in Sweden & use a Toyota Hilux with modified (6" extra on each side) Meyer plow to good effect. Low ratio & i've had no problems as long as you don't get TOO ambitious, we have a Chevy for the tough stuff  I'm also adding a Meyer Mate next Friday, anyone got any views on this spreader? i hope i made the right decision.
John.


----------



## newengland6 (Feb 18, 2004)

How did you get the ld fisher on your excab. I want to the local dealing and he told me, they only put them on reg cabs. excab and doubleCab only get the Homesteader.

Did anyone do any modification to their trucks for plowing. Suspension, engine, transmission. I am thinking about have level 10 do my valve body. Think that will necessary?? I am also going to put King coilovers on the front to compensate for the added wieght of the plow. They will also give me a better all around ride from what a gather reading theads on tacoma territory (ttora.com).


----------



## Aquatek (Jan 27, 2004)

Got the Meyer Mate & it works really well for me, next thing is Firestone air suspension .... booked in on the first of next month for that  

John Steele.


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

Does anyone use this type of truck for snowplowing? What are your like's and dislikes?. How Does it perform? MPG W/Out plow? Year ? Do you just use it for personal or commercial plowing. Thinking of getting one for next season
Thank's Gary



Hi Gary,

I'm in Westfield.

I got a 2000 Tacoma with a 6.5 fisher. It works great...even with the 2.7 L engine. Keep it in low and use your head and it will do the job. Its a little low (23" I think) so pushing fast without a foil on top really blasts the windshield with spray.

I'd suggest good tires most of all and don't try to push 15" all at once. That said, 20mpg without the plow and never calculated with it. The 6 cyl would be a plus but not necessary for residential use.

Not the best for really wet deep snow (maybe 6-8") but easily handles a foot or slightly more of dry stuff. The LD plow is great for residential...maybe small parking lots but for large commercial, I'd get a truck with at least a 7.5 ft blade. I used to do commercial with a chevy and an 8' Fisher---worked great, but a real gas hog.

The tacoma is great on driveways and in tight spots. Also, it pushes more than I thought it would. Good luck in your choice!


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

ran an 1984 for 7 years before it broke in half , have a 1986 run the hell out of it. Actually its the truck I put newbies in , they cant break it . Both were 22r engines stick shift. I use them on commercial , they do well and they are great for sidewalks , and tight areas .


----------

